# Any spsp report?



## 2xchapter (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey fellas, thinking about going down to spsp this Friday and was wondering what I could expect to catch this time of the year. Anyone been down there lately? Bait recommendations?

Thx


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

2xchapter said:


> Hey fellas, thinking about going down to spsp this Friday and was wondering what I could expect to catch this time of the year. Anyone been down there lately? Bait recommendations?
> 
> Thx



WP,Spot,Blue,Rock,Croakers throw cut bait and blood worms


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

gpwf20c said:


> WP,Spot,Blue,Rock,Croakers throw cut bait and blood worms


Sorry but the spot and croakers are long gone.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

catman said:


> Sorry but the spot and croakers are long gone.


Caught a small croaker last week, pier side.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

i saw spots being caught at romancoke... it was a surprise.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

MulGoGi said:


> i saw spots being caught at romancoke... it was a surprise.


I also caught 5 Jumbo spots at Cambridge, Used it at Assateague caught nothing but rays.


----------



## greenwave33 (Oct 17, 2012)

Was at spsp yesterday from 2pm to 2am.caught 7 blues on cut bait smallest 10 inches to 18 inches , one spot which I used to catch the blues with.Blues started biting later n the evening.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

greenwave33 said:


> Was at spsp yesterday from 2pm to 2am.caught 7 blues on cut bait smallest 10 inches to 18 inches , one spot which I used to catch the blues with.Blues started biting later n the evening.


nice, thanks for the report.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'm very surprised that there are still some spot and croakers at SPSP. Thought they'd all migrated to the south.:redface:


----------



## 2xchapter (Oct 5, 2013)

thanks for the report guys, decided not to go today as it's raining.

Ps, Anyone try pencil popping at spsp?


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

2xchapter said:


> thanks for the report guys, decided not to go today as it's raining.
> 
> Ps, Anyone try pencil popping at spsp?


No, but I'd like to try it out on the jetty one day.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

not at spsp but others at other times i tried sp minnows. not a bite. you need to cast out to where you know there are fishes.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

gpwf20c said:


> No, but I'd like to try it out on the jetty one day.


Had a friend do this from community beach facing the bay and he caught 3


----------

